# Hymer/Fiat fan fuses.



## alanedwin (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello All,

Just got our 544 Classic and I have been through it fault finding.
So far the only thing I can find that does not work is the cab heater fan on the first three settings. It works on the top setting (demist/defrost) but nothing on the others.
I cannot find any reference to a fuse for the fan in the Fiat manual !

Anyone out there had the same problem?

Thanks in advance.

Alan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

alanedwin said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just got our 544 Classic and I have been through it fault finding.
> So far the only thing I can find that does not work is the cab heater fan on the first three settings. It works on the top setting (demist/defrost) but nothing on the others.
> ...


Alan, have you any reason to suspect a fuse? Things may be different now of course but in my young days it was not unusual to have a fan with the same problem. The fan speed was controlled by switching in resistors depending on how fast the fan was to run - No resistor maximum speed and at the lower settings additional resistance was added. It was common for these resistor sets to go open circuit with only the fast speed then working. Propably done by some bit of computer logic now of course  Ray

PS, I have just checked the Haynes manual for my 2004 Fiesta and that still has the system I describe above with a Heater Blower Motor Resistor Pack which is fitted inside the heater motor blower casing. A pig of a job to replace by the look of it.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Rayc beat me to it  I'd 2nd what he's said.

D.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A bit of information copied from the Fiat forum:
"My 1991 2.5tdi heater switch is a rotary variable type- maybe like yours. It would only work on full. You get the inpression that the blower speed is fully variable but it isnt; there is a set of resistors in a block about 2 inches long fitted on the heater blower with two philips screws and is about level with the end of the clutch pedal, The resistors are controlled by the variable switch on the dash board. Also on the resistor block is a thermal cutout. On mine the cutout had broken so i bypassed it and the blower is now working as normal. If this is your problem and you do as i did you should realise that those wirewound resistors do get hot and are incased in plastic so this should be regarded as a temporary fix umtil you can replace the unit. The lower the fan speed the hotter the resistor pack will get as it needs to block more current. "

I hope that helps and not wishing to be being pedantic to someone who has offered free help but the resistors are not actually blocking current they are dropping voltage. The net effect is the same.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

yep i had the same thing as well, and i shorted out the diode and all was better, then the fuse kept going, the reason for this was the fan motor the spindel was getting stiff and thus more current was needed to turn the fan, so i freed it off with lubrecant and all was well... C


----------



## alanedwin (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you all. 

I will get at it and let you know how it goes.

Alan


----------

